# how do I post a photo for the latest photo contest?



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi @smg15, you will need to head over to the September photo contest thread and post your photo there. Here’s a link: September Photo Contest

If you click on the little picture icon in the toolbar with bold, italics, font size, etc. you will be prompted to attach the photo. 😊


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just letting you know, entries will be accepted until Thursday, September 22nd. 
Can't wait to see new entries.


----------

